# Rigging rod and reels



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys,
Trying to figure out how to utilize what I have here for coming down there next week.

I have size 4 penn reel and an Akuma Avenger ABF 40 reel. For rods I have a 6'6" Ugly Stik Tiger Lite and a 7" Ugly Stik Tiger Lite.

I was thinking probably 20#-30# mono on each one and using the ABF 40 on the 7' rod and the penn on the shorter one. This sound logical? Not sure what all fishing I'll be doing. Jut looking to get kind of an all around generic setup.

Then I also have a larger penn on a surf rod. Was thinking probably 50# on it and use it for surf fishing at night.

I guess for leaders and rigging I can get all of that there locally right? I'm probably over-thinking everything, but that's what I do. 

Gary


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

You kayak fishin, or deep sea fishing? All that sounds a little on the heavy side. What kind of fishin are you planning on doing? For inshore you wouldn't need anything heavier than 12-15#...and that's the heavy end. I use 10-12# set-ups.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

HA yak fishin', but I don't know what the heck I'm doin' that's why I'm askin'.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

On mono I use nothing larger than 12lb and nothing larger than a 3000 series reel on a 7'2" med action rod. This is for inshore of course, offshore a little heavier.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

What are the disadvantages of being rigged too heavy? Will the larger line make a big difference on whether smaller fish will bite? I would like to kind of set up so that I can use them for both on and offshore. What about staying with the heavier line for offshore and then use a smaller leader inshore, or is just going a mile or so offshore really considered "inshore"?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually our water is very clear and the inshore species will see heavier mono even trolling I won't go heavier than 17. Inshore I personally use 10lb braid with a 5 foot 20lb fluorocarbon leader no swivels. I connect the line with a improved Albright knot. The reason I use braid is it has the same diameter as 2lb mono so casting distance and abrasion resistance is vastly improved. I hope this helps clear things up a little.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes it does. Thanks!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

another thing in the yak ghoot is that with the heavy rigs that are needed to use that big line you start to wear out quickly, i cant tell you how much i love having my featherweight fenwick eagle gt with a 1000 shimano and 4lb mono to test out holes and see what if anything is around, i can play it all day long without getting tired, however if you try working a ugly stick with a spheros 5k on it with a heavy jig you will get tired quick when sitting in the yak. also long rod butts tend to get in the way.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

I looked up the improved Albright knot, and saw where some were gluing it? Do you do this, and if so, is super glue OK or will it damage the mono?


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

rufus,
I guess I overdone it a little. I already had the two penn reals that i got from a friend years ago. they have just been sitting in a box, so I thought this might put them to good use. The rest of my gear is poor boy stuff, like zebco 202's and old junky rods. Have you seen those little 2 foot rod-n-reel combos at bass pro for like $10? My wife got me one of those. They come with 6lb test line. I may bring it too just to play with. Doubt it can take much abuse though.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know what kind of money you're working with, but you might go ahead and buy a cheap lightweight combo for the smaller stuff. The cheapo Walmart combos won't last years with saltwater use, but it'll be fine for a your plans. Just rinse it off thoroughly.

Everybody's comments about the heavy stuff for smaller fish were valid. In my experience, it's just a whole lot more fun letting a small trout bend your rod and pull a little drag...as opposed to just cranking his ass in. It's all in the fight man!


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

HAHA, I hear ya. Man, I done spent way too much money on the trip now. My wallet and my woman can't take anymore. :no: She is gonna justify spending me into oblivion when we get down there with all the money I've spent getting the yak setup. :thumbdown: I have one reel that I'm not sure what it is, but it's pretty strong, I'll bring it too. Is there a certain number of poles you can have set out at one time? Is two here in OK.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

No glue here!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to bring a 8' Key Largo Cobia/King custom with a 6500 Shimano Baitrunner on my yak. First red i caught with it was no fun. Its just entirely too big and awkward. You want a 7' ish light rod and a 4000ish series reel. It will handle anything. I am used to boat fishing. I am still getting adjusted to kayak fishing. Look at the Shimano Solstace reels. I paid $40 for a 4000 and it has really surprised me.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

So, where/when are you gonna be staying? I have a handful of old rod/reels. I could do without one. I'll put some new line on one and get ya set up for inshore stuff...free of charge. Just let me know where you'll be and I'll bring it to ya.

No two rod limit in FL btw. OK seems to have some pretty screwed up laws lol. Is PETA running everything up there or something?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

no the fishing is just really thin. the weather wreaks havoc on the lakes in oklahoma, drought and extreme heat are huge issues for the fisheries.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, we ARE the ONLY state in the union that didn't have even ONE county vote for Obama, so we must be doing somethin' right! LOL

Yakavelli, man, that is a generous offer. Very much appreciate it! Would be great to have a veteran take a look at my setup if you have a couple minutes. We're staying at Crystal Villas. I wish we would have been able to make it down Saturday like our original plans so i could go out with vivkroid on Sunday, but one of my daughters teachers thought it would be cool to schedule a required drama competition on Sat of friggen spring break, so we had to change our plans. Wont get there till Sunday afternoon now. Yakavelli, if you can go our during the week some time...I'm buyin'!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol i was proud to hear that ghoot being a fellow okie myself, what part of ok are you from, and how long will you be in town.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't recognise Crystal Villas. Where is that exactly?


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

We''l get there Sunday the 17th late and then we leave Friday the 22nd. I live in Duncan. About 60 miles or so SSW of OKC. How bout you?


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's the address Yakavelli.

*2850 Scenic Highway 98, #3b, Destin, FL 32541

*


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit man! I'm sorry. I thought you were coming to Pensacola. Now I feel like a tease. Can't bring it to Destin.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL, that's fine man. I'll rig what i have with some 10# line. Will probably put something bigger on the surf pole.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

lol thats sweet man, i grew up in moore, graduated mhs class of 06, moved here in late 09


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok dude....just looked up the akuma 40. That's perfect for inshore. Fill it with 10-12# line...actually choose a line weight somewhere in the middle of the recommended line weight labeled on the rod. The rod is your biggest concern when choosing line weight.

Penn size 4? 440 perhaps? Is it a small spinning reel like the akuma?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Put 20# on the surf rod. The more line, the better if something big hits.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Reds are by the jetties. Pumps are running the beach. And the sheepshead are really starting to bite good. The water in perdido pass was 59 water temp this weekend and pensacola pass was 62 water temp


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are the penn reels. I was wrong. The bigger one on the right says "Penn Senator 4/0" and the one on the left is smaller and says "Penn 60 Long Beach".


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Yeah...uuummm...you should prolly just bring the akuma and try your hand at redfish and trout fishing. If you insist on using the Penns, you might consider shark fishing from the beach...not the yak. Use the yak to carry a bait out a hundred yds or so. Put 30-40# on the 4/0. 

Honestly though, for kayaking, just concentrate on smaller fish with the akuma. Spanish mackeral, redfish, trout, pompano...whatever the local b+t shop guys say when you get there. They'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Yeah...uuummm...you should prolly just bring the akuma


:001_tongue: So I don't have the "reel goldmine" I thought I did huh? :w00t:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

They're good reels, especially the 4/0, just better suited for fishing from a boat, offshore. Got some good bottom fishing reels there. Kayaking reels, not so much. If you can find someone to follow out to a reef for some snapper, you're hooked up. Load them with 40# line. Maybe 30# on the long beach for trolling.

I wouldn't recommend a gulf trip without some more experience, or an experienced partner though. Too many bullshit factors out there.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 that 4/0 is going to be like swinging a lead brick around when you're sitting in a yak, way way too heavy.


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

OK, I'm getting more kornfused. If I'm fishing the grass beds and bridges and stuff, then I should use the 10#, but I'm fishing on bottom except for the grass beds right? Then If I go out to the Miss Louise, I should primarily use one of the penns rigged with 30# and I'll still be fishing on bottom. Correct?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

if bottom fishing offshore then yes take the 4/0 spooled with 30-50, it is a freakin hoss and will be able to winch most things around pretty good. the 10lb line is the ticket for anything thats not a reef fish or deep water, anything from reds to blues to kings to whatever you can get to bite thats not on a offshore bottom structure.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry, by "bottom fishing" I mean, what you would probably call, "deep sea fishing". Those Penns are big fish/big water reels. If you go offshore in the gulf, use the big stuff. If you're staying inshore, use the 10#.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah, thats what i was trying to get at, even off shore if you're targeting high in the water column dont be affraid to try the 10lb rig out, you will probably get hit and you'll have a hell of a fight and might even win, if not the 4/0 will serve you well.


----------



## bamayaking (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't get to fish in the salt but about 20-30 days a year so I am not near as experienced as these guys that live down there. But I fish a lot out of my kayak, maybe 100-150 days a year, and I have to echo there opinions on lighter line. I fish in fresh water with mostly 4-8lb line and inshore with 8-12 pound line. Rarely if ever have line break. Now I have used to small a leader and have something bite it off.Mostly I notice my kayak gets towed and the fish wear out before my line breaks. I have been towed all over the lake using 4lb line without a breakage. I would go with what theses guys say and use the lighter set up for inshore fishing.


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

I try to keep my rigging very simple and versatile. I am rigged with 20# PowerPro braid on all my reels. This gives me the flexibility and reassurances i need to fish a wide range of conditions. The only thing i change is the fluorocarbon leader #test. I use 15-30 depending on where and what i am fishing for. Likewise the length of the leader changes as well going from 12" up to 5'. 

I use St. Croix MoJo series rods. Got others but theses have just proven to be fantastic.
Mojo Inshore MIS76MHF 7'6" MH	Fast 10-20# line	1/2 - 11/4oz weights
Mojo Bass MBS68MXF and MBS70MHF

Reels are all Shimano: Sahara FE - SH3000FE & SH4000FE and Sedona FD SE2500FD
i do have extra spool for each that are rigged up with 12 # mono. Some situations just call for it.

I do have a PENN Slammer V 6500 that I pull out occasionally. That is really big reel. I won it from PENN so what the heck...I use it on the Mojo Inshore. It has 40# power pro braid

One other point is that I only use a snell knot on my hooks. If you don't know this knot I really recommend it especially if you are using a circle hook. the advantage of this knot is that the line goes through the eye of the hook in a way that forces the hook upward when pressure is on it which in turn assists greatly in setting a hook. Remember you don't set a circle hook like you do other types of hooks. this is how you tie it: LINK

good luck! fish with a buddy and wear your PFD!!!


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys, you have given an ignorant newbie tons of great advice and I appreciate it. this is one of those few forums on the net where you can be a complete dummy and people gladly help you out. I like it here. :thumbup:


----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

ghoot said:


> Thanks a lot guys, you have given an ignorant newbie tons of great advice and I appreciate it. this is one of those few forums on the net where you can be a complete dummy and people gladly help you out. I like it here. :thumbup:


Yup I like it here too. don't think you ever get anyone here say "You fishing my numbers?". Because folks here understand that fishing is all about enjoying the experience, sharing the tall tales and tip and sharing the numbers....

Great bunch of yakers....


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

hoppinjon said:


> Yup I like it here too. don't think you ever get anyone here say "You fishing my numbers?". Because folks here understand that fishing is all about enjoying the experience, sharing the tall tales and tip and sharing the numbers....
> 
> Great bunch of yakers....


I wouldn't take it that far lol. There's been a complaint or two about fishing somebody's numbers on here. Those offshore guys seem pretty serious. You're right though, yakkers are a different breed of fisherman. I think it's because we can enjoy the purity of fishing without getting raped at the gas station on the way out, get caught in line at the ramp or smothered by the competition on a pier. Best of both worlds! It makes us happy fishermen


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

What do you mean by "numbers"? GPS coordinates?


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, numbers are coordinates. I remember seeing a small tift on here last fall over a bottom fishing intrusion. Didn't really blow up big but it happens all over I guess. Situational awareness and giving people their space is what I got out of it. I was always trolling so I just didn't cross anyone's path, and all was well


----------

